
C++11 Signals and Slots - pictur
http://simmesimme.github.io/tutorials/2015/09/20/signal-slot
======
geezerjay
As the post has close to no content, it might be of some interest to link to
an actual working implementation in modern C++ of signals and slots with the
observer pattern: libsigc++

[https://github.com/libsigcplusplus/libsigcplusplus](https://github.com/libsigcplusplus/libsigcplusplus)

There's also an article on wikipedia on libsigc++.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Libsigc%2B%2B](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Libsigc%2B%2B)

~~~
pictur
thanks

